# EME Pers Help me please.



## twistidnick (10 Jun 2008)

Hello all. what i desperately need are EME epaulets for my DEU 3B's myself and another EME fellow are tasked to CG Transport for the Summer and our SGT wants all pers to have everything Branch related. The CANADA epaulets aren't good enough we need the EME ones i cant find them anywhere and no one seems to know were to get them short of going to Borden. We even met the Branch CWO today in Hull his staff had no clue eather. So if anyone could help us with the it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks for Any help.
Cfn Amlin

Art et Marte


----------



## gun plumber (10 Jun 2008)

You can purchase those items on line from the kit shop. Also most Branch accoutrement's can be issued from a clothing stores,baseside. Along with new gold slip-ons,your going to need a metal capbadge,collar dogs,buttons and shoulder titles if you don't already have them.
After looking at your profile,2 Svc Bn is just 1.5 hours down the road,they might stock EME stuff in thier kitshop.


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2008)

Cfn. Amlin said:
			
		

> Hello all. what i desperately need are EME epaulets for my DEU 3B's myself and another EME fellow are tasked to CG Transport for the Summer and our SGT wants all pers to have everything Branch related. The CANADA epaulets aren't good enough we need the EME ones i cant find them anywhere and no one seems to know were to get them short of going to Borden. We even met the Branch CWO today in Hull his staff had no clue eather. So if anyone could help us with the it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for Any help.
> Cfn Amlin
> ...



Here's the EME Branch Kitshop contact info from the Branch website:

*EME Branch Kit Shop * 

*Mailing Address * 
EME Kit Shop
C/O CFSEME 
PO Box 1000 STN MAIN
Borden, On. L0M 1C0 

*Courier Address * 
EME Kit Shop
47 School Street 
Bldg A-141 
Borden, ON, L0M 1C0  

Manager: 
STG-CFSEME-KitShop@forces.gc.ca  
(705) 424-1200 Extension 2749 
CSN 270-2749 

Send them an email at the above addy and tell them what you need. They'll respond and ship it out to you. Most kitshops take credit card.

_Arte et Marte_

Vern


----------



## twistidnick (11 Jun 2008)

Thanks alot for that info. I am going to get on that right away.

Cfn Amlin

Arte et Marte


----------

